# What's the difference between fleece and microfleece?



## simonee

Both are polyester. The micro is thinner and woven a bit tighter. But how do they affect performance in a diaper?

Does the micro absorb a bit, or does the pee just course through it, as in regular fleece? Do both stay as dry to the touch, or is the regular drier?

I have time to make some fitteds today and tomorrow, and will let the inner layer depend on what you have to say here. I've used regular before, but never micro.

tia


----------



## Artisan

In my experience, micro is used on the inside, not the outside, of a diaper. I think because of it's tighter weave it resists pilling and doesn't allow moisture seepage back through as readily. I would use it if I were sewing a diaper.


----------



## SpiralWoman

I went to Joanns yesterday looking for microfleece just so I could cut some liners for some dipes that don't have microfleece inners. There was about 2million bolts of fleece & I couldn't tell the difference between any of them. I jept trying to feel a light er weight, no good. The lady @ the counter said yes, some of it was micro, but she couldn't help me locate it. I ended up getting anti-pill, whatever that means. In my experience, all fleece is gonna pill! SO whatever I ended up with, I hope it wicks moisture away, bcz that's what I want. Does anyone know how I can test it before I put it on the boy?


----------



## LoriG

The microfleece is thinner, and the pee goes right through it into the diaper underneath.
With 200 wt fleece and other equivalents, it's thicker so the pee doesn't go through it unless it's compressed.
I've used the regular fleece from Joann's for diaper inners when I first started out. It's thicker than microfleece, and pills more, but it does feel dry to the touch.
So if you're going to spend $10 a yard anyway, I'd just look at one of the diaper supply shops online and spring for the real microfleece. It stays buttery soft after washing, whereas the Joanns fleece feels rough after a while.
HTH!


----------



## LuvMy2Kidz

Joann's micro fleece is good quality, and I'd say it's comparable to MM, but most of their regular fleece pills badly, even the anit-pill stuff. You can usually find their micro by the flannel and stuff used for PJ's.


----------



## simonee

thx all.
so, basically they're the same, only microfleece does everything a bit better due to its tighter weave? (and it's trimmer, of course) ???

Since I'm in Europe, there's no JoAnn here and no MM for low shippping prices either, but I'm finding that the fabrics in general are pretty good here. I've made some stuff with regular fleece, but now I just bought my first microfleece. I'm going to use it, and I can still make some "longies" from the regular fleece if I like the micro. (I also use the regular to bind the diapers' edges with. It's very easy and looks great, and nobody can see how straight I sew







)


----------



## swmama

It seems you got some conflicting information there.

The only knowledge I have of fabric really comes from my mom. She does custom interior design and uses many different fabrics, including micro ones.

From what I have discussed with her the micro fleece (tried to make some liners myself) is indeed tighter woven and made of smaller fibers (hense the term micro) BUT if using it in diapers it is more likely to repel liquids BECAUSE it is tighter knit.

The regular fleece has more holes in it and can still be non-pill (that is actually a finish) and will more readily pass liquid through so you should not have as much of a repelling problems like a lot of the pocket diapers do that use micro fleece.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Artisan

Quote:

_Originally posted by swmama_
*It seems you got some conflicting information there.

The only knowledge I have of fabric really comes from my mom. She does custom interior design and uses many different fabrics, including micro ones.

From what I have discussed with her the micro fleece (tried to make some liners myself) is indeed tighter woven and made of smaller fibers (hense the term micro) BUT if using it in diapers it is more likely to repel liquids BECAUSE it is tighter knit.

The regular fleece has more holes in it and can still be non-pill (that is actually a finish) and will more readily pass liquid through so you should not have as much of a repelling problems like a lot of the pocket diapers do that use micro fleece.

*
This is interesting...

What I want to know, then, is why all-fleece pocket diapers work so well. I use Snugwees or Apron Strings fleece pockets every night, and they're made of microfleece on the inside and heavy weight windpro or 300wt on the outside. I've never had a problem with leaking or wicking. The micro allows moisture to pass through, but the heavyweight "regular" fleece on the outside does not.

I am certainly not a fabric expert, this is just my experience.


----------



## SpiralWoman

last time I asked this question, it was put forth that fleece acts differently based it's closeness to the source of the liquid. That being next to the peeing action is different from being next to a wet fabric. So DC pees directly on fleece, it goes thru bcz there is force or pressure behind the pee. The thinner it is, the easier it goes thru, so microfleece, being thin, is better inside. Then if fleece is next to a wet fabric, it doesn't wick. So, you have wet cotton or hemp in your diaper, the inner layer of fleece won't draw the wetness back toward baby, the outer layer of fabric won't draw the wetness to the outside. The wetness is efffectively trapped between the fleeces. Now, in my experience, the outer fleece can "leak", but it is not like a leak around the leg or anything. It is that the pressure of his butt in one position, like in the car seat, sling, will press enough that the pee will go thru the fleece & once thru will wick into the cotton on the other side. That is why the thicker the better for the outer layer.
~it remains confusing in my mind, but I *think* that is a close explanation of it.


----------



## Mona

that makes sense why dd's bum will be "moist" even when having fleece next to her bum. Everyone talks about how fleece keeps the skin dry, but i would say for us it keeps her from being soaked.


----------



## *~*SewHappyNow*~*

The basic difference between fleece and microfleece is the weight. microfleece is 100weight fleece. For aios people often use 2 layers of 200 weight fleece or one layer of 300 weight.

IMO 200 weight is too thin for an effective one layer cover or aio and 2 layers is just too bulky.

The thinner the fleece the more easily the liquid passes through.


----------

